# Could a worldwide financial reset be coming?



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I watched a video the other night about the "coming worldwide financial reset".
It had a lot of valid points and possibilities but after researching the author I found that he sold gold.
This made me question the validity of the author.
However the info in the video was good and the scenario possible.

It said that there will be a global financial reset in September. The article said this was already agreed to by over 125 countries and that Obama was aware as well as many of our elected officials who were already staging to profit from the info and that many of them would make millions in traitorous financial acts.

It said that the American people would wake up one morning and Obama would announce the world was in process of a financial reset.
There would be no crash, no bail-ins, no bail-outs. At least not at first.

The way this would work is every country's money would be re-valued according to the assets the country has.

America has some in the way of land and minerals but since we no longer manufacture much we would move very far down the list. Our dollar would instantly drop 30% in value. Americans would not be upset until a few weeks after as they could check their bank accounts and their money would still be there. Around 2 to 3 weeks later though the prices in the stores would hike dramatically.

Property would be foreclosed upon by the banks but they would allow people to continue living there by paying rent.

Within a year or so the dollar would no longer be the world currency and the value would drop so much that it would crash.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I guess that is as plausible as many other theories I have heard. Except I can not imagine getting the world to agree on anything. I do think that at some point in our future there WILL be a major reset. Whether it happens tomorrow or this fall or a year or two from now who really knows but I think I will happen. It is the reason I prep. We have no natural calamities really to worry about where I live so I prep for the man-made ones like mentioned by the OP..


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> ... will be a global financial reset in September...


September? There's a post on this forum that said 6 days...six day ago.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> September? There's a post on this forum that said 6 days...six day ago.


No, it said the BOND market was to crash in 6 days due to the selloff and the central banks policy meeting that was supposed to happen today.

While the bond market is tied to the dollar it is not all that affects the dollar value or whether or not the dollar crashes at the same time.

From those who I know that work in finance and investment the crashing of the bond market is one of the flags that the dollar will follow suit thereafter.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> No, it said the BOND market was to crash in 6 days...


Was.

Another false deadline has passed without the forecast results.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm seeing articles saying that the likely Greek default has boosted US Bond sales.
As to what the new ecb/Fed policy is is not known yet. I've heard rumors of higher interest rates but then I've also heard that if the FED raises interest rates then the US stock market will suffer major losses. I think they have put themselves into a catch22 position with their policies.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

People need to quit with the "deadlines" and figure out how to do the best they can with what they have. And procure whatever they still lack to make the best of a long term event should one take place. OH $#!T!!!!! THE SKY IS IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

HardCider said:


> People need to quit with the "deadlines" and figure out how to do the best they can with what they have.


The Good Book has a verse that is talking about the return of Jesus but is appropriate to these "deadlines."

Matthew 24:36 But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only.

As for how to do the best one can, try this:
http://orrinwoodwardblog.com/the-financial-matrix/

"For over twenty years, I have researched the political, economic, and social histories of Western Civilization and have arrived at some startling conclusions. Perhaps the biggest is that the aristocratic elites of every generation have sought a control matrix to exploit the production of the masses. This may appear radical the first time one hears it, but please hear me out. For the famous French political philosopher Bertrand De Jouvenel said similarly when he noted, "Whoever does not wish to render history incomprehensible by departmentalizing it - political, economic, social - would perhaps take the view that it is in essence a battle of dominant wills (elites), fighting in every way they can for the material which is common to everything they construct: the human labor force. (masses)" (parenthesis mine) In other words, the the aristocratic elites (dominant wills) seek methods to control the masses (human labor) production.

Viewing history through this lens, I then reviewed my notes from the economic field and recalled the three factors needed for all production - labor, land, and capital. Indeed, one of the classical economists, John Stuart Mill, wrote, "The Law of the Increase of Production Depends on those of Three Elements- Labor. Capital, and Land." When I married these two concepts together, I realized I had discovered the aristocracy's playbook for the matrices of control throughout history. The code to building control matrices, in effect, had been broken. For in order for the elites to control the masses production, they must do so by controlling one (or more) of the three factors of production. Not surprisingly, history reveals the aristocracy used each of the three factors of production in building the three main control matrices used throughout history. Theory, in this case, mirrors history exactly."

"The Financial Matrix, needless to say, was not the aristocracy's first matrix of control. Rather, it's the third one (based upon the third factor of production) created after the first two matrices (based upon the first two factors of production) collapsed. Interestingly, most of the readers (assuming they didn't sleep through history class) are familiar with the other two matrices of control - the Physical Matrix (human slavery) and the Land Matrix (feudal serfdom). Ironically, although Western Civilization's founders (the Greeks and Romans) wrote about liberty and justice extensively, they also hypocritically exercised the Physical Matrix to enslave defeated foes. The slaves were forced to work while the conquerors, who disdained physical work, enjoyed the liberty to speak, write, and lead. The Physical Matrix was a system of control where the aristocracy (the strong) forced the masses (the weak) to toil away in slavery and obscurity. The Physical Matrix was the preferred method of control throughout antiquity until something changed in the late Roman Empire.

That change, in particular, was the influence of Christianity upon the social norms of Roman society. Whereas slavery was previously acceptable, Christian doctrine taught that all men were created equal before an almighty God. Since all fellow-believers were brothers and sisters in Christ, it became increasingly difficult to rationalize how a Christian for enslave a fellow brother or sister (unfortunately, the later discovery of America restored European rationalizations and the Physical Matrix enslavement of people from Africa). Thus, without the moral support from European society, the Physical Matrix collapsed under its own weight in the middle-ages. Not surprisingly, however, the aristocrats sought an alternative matrix of control to replace it. Although labor could no longer be controlled directly, perhaps the aristocracy could do indirectly what it could no longer do directly. Predictably, almost as if the aristocracy understood the three factors of production and crossed off the first one (labor) only to move over the next one (labor), the aristocracy built the Land Matrix by owning and controlling all the land in the middle-ages of Europe. The Land Matrix (feudal serfdom) was a system of control system where the aristocrats (kings, princes, and lords) owned all the land and the serfs were forced to serve the lord in order to survive.

Feudalism (Land Matrix) was, in essence, a system where the aristocrats promised the serfs protection if the serfs would work the owners land. The new matrix provided the serf the land he needed to live for a land tax amounting to around 50% of his agricultural production. Furthermore, the serfs agreed to work the lord's fields several days a week, since the aristocrats rarely, if ever, worked their own fields. The serfs, having no where else to go, nor strong enough to resist the tyranny, simply submitted to the Land Matrix. Although, the people were no longer slaves, they weren't free either because the high taxes forced immobility permitted the aristocrats to indirectly control the serf's labor by directly controlling all the land. Generations of serfs would live and die on the same piece of land performing basically the same work as his forefathers. Feudalism in Europe ended the Physical Matrix slavery (control of the first factor of production - labor) only to birth the Land Matrix serfdom (control of the second factor of production - land).

Finally, however, during the late middle-ages, the reintroduction of gold and silver destroyed the economics of feudalism since the serfs no longer needed to live on the lord's land. In the city air, the serf could breathe free. The serfs migrated to the growing cities where they became bakers, butchers, and candlestick makers to live without needing the lord's land. The peasants, instead, sold their services for gold and silver (asset money) and then traded the asset money to purchased other items necessary for survival. Asset money and free cities allowed the serfs to live without the lord's land and, not shockingly, the Land Matrix collapsed. For the serfs could no longer be controlled by the aristocrats who owned all the land. Now, both the Physical and Land Matrix were for all practical purposes, extinct.

However, there was still one more factor of production (capital) the aristocrats could seek to control to build another matrix. Naturally, the battle between society's gold-standard asset money and the aristocrat's fiat-standard debt money began in earnest. Interestingly, money was created by society's members (one of the essential developments for civilization) as a measurement of exchange value ratios of various products. The following several paragraphs is an attempt to simplify a complicated subject. Thankfully, it's not crucial to understand all of this when reading for the first time, but I want to include it so that a person has access to the truth of our current financial system.

Money was created by society to measure what one item was worth in relation to others. Gold and silver were the preferred forms of money because it was light-weight, easily divisible, and in demand practically everywhere. And, since gold is a fixed-quantity (it cannot be created out of thin air) and is difficult to mine, inflation was low and predictable. Indeed, the rebirth of asset money fueled the growth of capitalism by increasing the division-of-labor, and trade between peoples. Remarkably, for nearly four hundred years, asset money led to the creation of more wealth for more people than at any time in recorded history.

Of course, the aristocrats attempted various methods to manipulate the money supply (debasement and fractional-reserve banking) but the gold-standard tied their hands. Indeed, anytime the people suspected the aristocrats of foul play, they could demand all payments in gold, forcing the aristocrats to pay in asset money rather than the manipulated debt money. The gold standard acted as an automatic regulator to protect the masses against the manipulations of the elites. For it forced the elites to redeem their paper debt money into gold asset money whenever paper holder demanded it. This on-demand gold-standard redemption policy tempered the inflation manipulation ability of the aristocrats because the elites feared the masses would cause a run on their banks if they suspected fraudulent overprinting of paper compared to gold reserves. The gold-standard, in sum, was the only thing standing in the way of the elite's matrix of control over the third factor of production - capital."

"Unfortunately, with the start of World War I, the elites finally smashed through the gold standard and achieved its four hundred year objective - the birth of the Financial Matrix through control of the third factor of production - capital). The four hundred years of expanding liberty now began its long contraction in the the vice grip of fiat debt-money and fractional-reserve banking. True, the wealth created over the four hundred years was not lost overnight, but slowly, painfully, and inexorably, debt money would replace assets and control would replace liberty. The aristocrats Financial Matrix created a system of indirect control of the masses labor through the direct control of the medium of exchange (money) needed by all using the capitalistic system. One can easily see the damage caused by the Financial Matrix by studying the lost value of the U.S. dollar since the 1913 creation of the Federal Reserve fractional reserve banking system in the U.S. For the value of one U.S. dollar in 1913 is now worth less than four cents today. Put differently, it now takes 25 dollars to purchase what one dollar could purchase in 1913. Dismally, however, inflation is just one of many injustices caused by the Financial Matrix.

When inflation is combined with the increased personal and national debts (which increase taxes), the reader can see why the masses across the civilized world struggle to make ends meet. Indeed, the government-sponsored fractional reserve banking (FRB) system allows banks to partner with central banks to create the majority of society's money (debt-money) out of thin air. Shockingly, the FRB system permits the banks to create debt money but forces the borrower to pay it back with real assets earned through real production. In essence, artificial dollars (debt money) is created by banks to loan to people who pay the loan and the interest back in real dollars.

The Financial Matrix is the best form of control ever designed by the elites because it is difficult to detect the sleight-of-hand. Whereas it was easy to see the coercion involved in slavery or serfdom (Physical Matrix and Land Matrix) few people understand that debt-money is credit coercion created out of thin air. The debtor is forced to pay back fiat loans through performing real work. If he doesn't, he is invariable coerced through threats of litigation, bankruptcy, or shame. Amazingly, the FRB system permits the bank system to create debt money to increase profits and control of society's masses. In fact, The FRB system is the key to the Financial Matrix and why the latest matrix is the most effective and efficient one ever.

Above all else, remember that the Financial Matrix system of control is dependent upon the creation of debt-money. As a result, the Financial Matrix promotes home ownership and home mortgages because it produces most of the systems debt-money (approximately 2/3 of all U.S. debt money is from home mortgages). Disastrously, the Financial Matrix has gutted the home-equity percentages (amount of value owned after subtracting all mortgages), decreasing home-equity percentages (percentage of ownership free from house loans) from over 80% in the 1950's to just over 30% today. The Financial Matrix, essentially, has siphoned nearly 50% of the value of the USA's $25 trillion housing market in just the last 60 years! Nearly $12.5 trillion dollars (almost as much as the total USA national debt) of assets lost by US citizens with little to show for it.

Ok, I promise that is the most complicated part of the book and why the Financial Matrix is so successful, few people even understand it, let alone know how to resist it. In fact, this is why I started the book with a scene from the move The Matrix. If you haven't watched it, I encourage you to do so. Perhaps no movie has captured so much truth in the form of fiction. Neo is searching for answers to understand why he feels enslaved even though he is allegedly free. Neo spends his days working a job and his nights searching for answers as to the paradox. Similarly, for the last 20 years, I have been building leadership companies as my business and searching for life's answers as my purpose. To me, the discovery of the Financial Matrix system of control is eerily similar to Neo's discovery of the matrix. In a particularly telling scene, Morpheus explained to Neo why the world is not as it seems, that a matrix exists to control the masses energy (it's a sci-fi thriller, after all) whether they are working, playing, or sleeping. The matrix is, as Morpheus explained to Neo, "the world that has been pulled over your eyes, to blind you from the truth."

Of course, Neo asked what truth Morpheus is referring to and learns, "That you are a slave, Neo. Like everyone else, you were born into bondage, born into a prison that you cannot smell or taste or touch. A prison&#8230;for your mind&#8230;.Unfortunately, no one can be&#8230; told what the (Financial) Matrix is&#8230; you have to see it for yourself." Morpheus places two pills before Neo and gives Neo a choice. If he takes the blue pill Neo will live an illusion and never escape the matrix, but if he takes the red pill, he will learn the truth about the matrix and how to set himself free.

If you, like Neo, have been searching for answers, the good news is: the search is over. Just as Morpheus offered Neo the chance to learn the truth, so too do I offer the reader the truth. The rest of the book explains the Financial Matrix and how the reader can avoid it. If you read the book, you will discover how deep the rabbit hole goes and how to escape it. If you don't read the book, you can believe whatever you want to believe locked inside the Financial Matrix. Not to sound overly dramatic, but I truly believe your next move will have longterm financial consequences."


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

HardCider said:


> People need to quit with the "deadlines" and figure out how to do the best they can with what they have. And procure whatever they still lack to make the best of a long term event should one take place. OH $#!T!!!!! THE SKY IS IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING


Posting a link to a story that calls out a "deadline" by a person in the field of study is by no means running around crying "THE SKY IS FALLING". If that is how you interpret stories like this then the problem you point out is personal.

I post stories like this to help inform others here of possible scenarios to research further and make their own decisions about the validity in the hopes I can help others see what might be coming down the pike at some point and not be caught with their pants down if it in fact played out.

If articles like this scare you or make you paranoid you should probably not read them and just go about your preparations without the knowledge of how things work or what may or may not happen.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

LastOutlaw said:


> I watched a video the other night about the "coming worldwide financial reset".
> *It had a lot of valid points and possibilities but after researching the author I found that he sold gold.
> This made me question the validity of the author.*
> However the info in the video was good and the scenario possible.
> ...


That's like questioning the integrity of the salesman who wants to sell you a life jacket because you're going boating.

The scenario sounds like the one Lindsay Williams has been talking about. I have less faith in him than I used to. Something big is coming but I don't know that it will happen in September.

It's clear that a financial reset of some kind is coming. The central banks of the world are engaging in massive money printing. I expect China to announce a new gold-backed currency. A country wouldn't need a lot of gold. Just enough to cover the difference between their imports and their exports.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*World Issues.......*

Drought sparks fears of worsening food shortages in N. Korea
http://news.yahoo.com/drought-sparks-fears-worsening-food-shortages-n-korea-115723895.html#
Crisis deepens as Greek central bank warns of euro exit
http://news.yahoo.com/greece-likely-exit-euro-eu-without-bailout-deal-092844130.html
Patience runs low as crisis bites in Russia's Astrakhan
http://news.yahoo.com/patience-runs-low-crisis-bites-russias-astrakhan-104955995--business.html
China's economy shows little improvement in May, investment growth sinks to 15-year low
https://news.search.yahoo.com/search?fr=uh3_news_vert_gs&type=2button&p=chinas economy
All this events can affect our little world today, we are all connected is not like in the 1900`s anymore, so somewhere out there,there is a war looming


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

BillS said:


> That's like questioning the integrity of the salesman who wants to sell you a life jacket because you're going boating.


No, it's more like questioning the integrity of the guy that is telling me that the flood is coming then finding out after that he sells boats.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There are apparently two lines of thought about our nation's future. On one side includes most of the media and most of the politicians along with many other people. They believe the huge national debt means nothing and our economy while sluggish is solid and ever expanding so we are both financially secure and growing as a nation. 
The other side which also includes people from all walks of life believes our national debt does matter and at some point that debt will cause severe harm to this nation. This side also generally believes that our nation's economy is NOT growing and is really contracting. They mostly believe that many of the numbers are bogus that are produced by this administration including unemployment numbers, GDP numbers, and most anything else that comes out. Many on this side think a day of reckoning is approaching. 
Whichever one of these two sides you lean towards you owe it to yourself and your family to investigate and listen to the opposite side's arguments. You do not have have to agree with what you hear but you should still listen.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Could a worldwide financial reset be coming? Yes.

Is it a certainty? No.

Does anyone really know one way or the other and if so, when? No.

Should you have insurance against catastrophic occurrences? Yes.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

hiwall said:


> There are apparently two lines of thought about our nation's future. On one side includes most of the media and most of the politicians along with many other people. They believe the huge national debt means nothing and our economy while sluggish is solid and ever expanding so we are both financially secure and growing as a nation.
> The other side which also includes people from all walks of life believes our national debt does matter and at some point that debt will cause severe harm to this nation. This side also generally believes that our nation's economy is NOT growing and is really contracting. They mostly believe that many of the numbers are bogus that are produced by this administration including unemployment numbers, GDP numbers, and most anything else that comes out. Many on this side think a day of reckoning is approaching.
> Whichever one of these two sides you lean towards you owe it to yourself and your family to investigate and listen to the opposite side's arguments. You do not have have to agree with what you hear but you should still listen.


The worst thing isn't even the debt. It's the money printing. The Fed has created trillions of new dollars with nothing to back them up. Eventually we will have hyperinflation like Germany had in the 1920s.

America's debt is now toxic. I'm convinced that the mainstream media is covering up how the Russians and Chinese are dumping massive amounts of US debt. The Fed just creates money out of thin air to pay off those bonds that aren't being renewed.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

BillS said:


> The worst thing isn't even the debt. It's the money printing. The Fed has created trillions of new dollars with nothing to back them up. Eventually we will have hyperinflation like Germany had in the 1920s.
> 
> America's debt is now toxic. I'm convinced that the mainstream media is covering up how the Russians and Chinese are dumping massive amounts of US debt. The Fed just creates money out of thin air to pay off those bonds that aren't being renewed.


And that is why the debts been frozen for the last 90 days.



> The Daily Treasury Statement for March 13 first showed the federal debt subject to the limit closing the day at $18,112,975,000,000. Every Daily Treasury Statement since then has reported the same thing: the debt closing the day at $18,112,975,000,000.
> 
> Every Daily Treasury Statement since Monday, March 16, has reported the debt beginning and ending each day at $18,112,975,000,000.


- See more at: http://www.teaparty.org/90-days-tre...n-18112975000000-103264/#sthash.Bzm6F93Z.dpuf


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The national debt clock shows it now at $18,270,350,000,000.
The treasury dept saying that it is not going up means nothing. It is like me saying that I am not getting any older.
http://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

hiwall said:


> The national debt clock shows it now at $18,270,350,000,000.
> The treasury dept saying that it is not going up means nothing. It is like me saying that I am not getting any older.
> http://www.usdebtclock.org/


Maybe the debt is going down. Maybe the government is retiring more debt by money printing than is being created by new borrowing. The Fed creates the money. The big banks borrow it at less than 1% and use that money to buy treasuries.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> The Daily Treasury Statement for March 13 first showed the federal debt subject to the limit closing the day at $18,112,975,000,000. Every Daily Treasury Statement since then has reported the same thing: the debt closing the day at $18,112,975,000,000.
> 
> Every Daily Treasury Statement since Monday, March 16, has reported the debt beginning and ending each day at $18,112,975,000,000.


When the Treasury does this it usually means that it is using 'other money' which is usually the pension fund. Obviously they can only do this for a relatively short time. At some point they have to put that pension money back and then the debt leaps up on that particular day.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

My $0.02: a financial reset has been underway for years. These things don't take a week; they take decades. We haven't seen the bad stuff, yet, but if you're paying attention you can mitigate most of what's likely coming. In the immortal words of Forrest Gump, "That's all I have to say about that."


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> The CBO warned this week that if we don't get our federal debt under control, our economy could plunge into a death spiral.
> 
> Our national debt has officially surpassed $18 trillion, and has strangely been frozen at this astounding level for more than 90 days.
> 
> ...


So even the CBO is finally trying to wake people up to the facts.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

You can be assured that a crisis is coming. And that people DO know when it is coming, within a month or so. The highest planners in central banks can do it at the drop of a hat and they know that America can't pay it's debts. It's similar to a system of hydro-electric dams on a river system. They can, with the push of a button, create a 100 yr flood event. Same with debt based currency. It has no actual value.

The crisis deadline passed by several years ago, but central banks have been helping to push the date out by selling gold (which belongs to nations) into the markets. Obviously that isn't enough to keep us all afloat, but money printing is the other way they have to do it. All they have to do is convince enough people in a given period of time that we're still above water and wait for a the next big player to make his move and they do it again.

This is the end of the current global economic alignment. NOT the End Times. It will also the beginning of the next global economic alignment. It doesn't mean we can all survive what is coming, but it's the manipulations of man, not a Supreme Being.

China is accumulating gold. Keep in mind that all the federally owned lands are on the table in the coming reset because America has a Central Bank created debt that is partially owed to people other than ourselves. The only way to sidestep that will be through war with those nations claiming ownership (war by economic means or military aggression). China is growing a crop if 20 to 37 million surplus male population due to it's culture of pushing 1 child families. IOWs, they kill/abandon their female child if it's the first born and try for a boy. Now those millions of boys have no Chinese future spouse. Where will they go?

Lindsay Williams is a phony. He was a 1 trick pony back in 2007 time who got one prediction right because he worked in the oil industry once upon a time. He's been wrong about the oil industry repeatedly since then.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

bigg777 said:


> Could a worldwide financial reset be coming? Yes.
> 
> *Is it a certainty? No.*
> 
> ...


*No, it's a 100% certainty. *You can't create or print trillions of new dollars every year with nothing to back them up without HUGE consequences to the currency. *The only question is when.* The BRICS nations are increasingly avoiding the dollar in international trade. Russia and China are dumping US Treasuries at an alarming rate. The time is coming when OPEC will either reject the dollar as payment for oil or they will accept other currencies as payment. That will allow countries that stockpile dollars to dump them.

When the world dumps the dollar we'll have hyperinflation like Germany had in the 1920s. We'll see gasoline at $10 a gallon. Then $20, $50, $100, and so on. Hyperinflation will bring enough chaos to the country to usher in martial law.

Before hyperinflation kicks in we could see overnight dollar devaluations. Venezuela has had two 35% currency devaluations. We could see that too.


----------

